# Czech lines and Am. lines...info?



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

So, I figured it won't hurt to ask about the dogs on Ruger's pedigree, and see what I can find out. I am also googling this, but maybe some of you here have more personal info or have heard things about any of the dogs on his ped. Nothing much to look at on the dam's side, far as I can see the dogs on his dam's side didn't do much of anything, but we'll see:

Dam: Spring Wood Sheba (Breeder: Clifford Stoltzfoos) DN100752502

dam's Sire: Von Hornberger's Royal Prince DL59112507

Dam's Dam: Spring Wood Sheila DL89804907

Grand-dam of dam:

Glicklich Seargent DL71430708

Shirley Joy DL72180105


Grand-sire's side:

Von Hornberger's Keystone Kid DL36464709

Shiloh's Midnight Elegance D986127

(It goes farther back but that's good for now on the dams side)


And for his sire's side...

Sire: Athos z Elbu CMKU/DS/51541/03 (rated "Vyborny" or excellent, thats all that I have near his name)

Grand-dam:

Galla z Ferencova CMKU/DS/37384/99/01 SchH I

Grand-sire: Yvon z Pohranicni straze CMKU/DS/36652/99/02 SchH-A, ZPO 1, BH, SchH 2, ZVV 1, IPO 1, ZPU 1

Great-grand dam's:

Vora od Policie CS CMKU/DS/28054/96/98 ZVV 1

Asta z Ferencova CKS/DS/17618/94/96 ZV 2

Great grand-sires:

Adir z Pohranicni straze CMKU/DS/26859/96/98 ZV 1

Eron Mat-Roz CS CKSP: 05968/91/94 ZV 3, IPO 3, SchH3, OP 2


so...anyone? lol









Thanks!


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, so I googled his grand-sire, Yvon and found this after his name:

ZM,ZVV1,IPO1,SCHH-A,ZOP,ZPU1,SCHH2,ZPO1,BH Kkl 1 


...yeah. So, I'm only partially sure what all those mean but some of them are not on his sire's orig. pedigree, so maybe some are newer titles. Thanks!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's the Sire's pedigree with pictures and titles...
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/620121.html


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Pohranicni Straze is a well known Czech kennel. My dogs are all West German so I don't know much, this is a good website for some info about the kennel in general...

http://www.ehretgsd.com/history.html

As far as the titles go...Did you see this site?
http://sequoyah-german-shepherds.com/glossary_of_terms.htm

And the Dam's Sire is from this kennel...You could contact them to find out more info...
http://www.vonhornbergershepherds.com/


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you for the links, I am a google failure I guess! And I found the pedigree database link myself, but I feel it didn't give me as much info as I wanted.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

As I was looking around...Von Hornberger's Royal Prince is on this page with some info about him. He was CH pointed and OFA

http://www.vonhornbergershepherds.com/bred_by_us.htm


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

thank you so much JKlatsky, that is all really helpful, especially the link informing about the titles, it makes much more sense now, that's by far the best site I've been shown or found, so far! 

It's nice to see some very good things on his sire's side, especially since I think his dam's side might be lacking in performance testing/showing/titles, though they may actually be some very good dogs. As I looked at those pages and at his relatives, I'm surprised to see so many angulated dogs, though it's hard to tell how they actually look standing normally because they're always stacked! lol


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I know this post is a couple years old but I just wanted to say that Glicklich Sergeant is my girl's sire.


----------

